# Zombie Wedding Cake Toppers



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

For those of you who follow my posts or blog, you'll know about the geek wedding cake toppers that I make.

You'll also know that most of them heavily feature zombies and couples fighting off the horde.

Well, it has been a while since I've had some to post up here, so here are quite a few different couples:

This first one wanted to be the zombies themselves- so we have something a little different going on here.



















This set had a few specific ideas in mind- especially the smirk on the groom, and matching the weapon to the brides own guitar.










These next two were similar in some ways, but the choice of weapons were drastically different. I'm honestly wondering if I'd prefer the shotgun over the M-4 assault rifle myself. Also, it probably is easier to fight off the horde in ABUs rather than a tux.



















Of course, it is hard not to think that the ideal weapon choice was discovered by this groom.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

You have edible OSL!:shok:


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

those are just awsome as usual man.


----------



## Rhino 88 (Jan 1, 2012)

Light sabre my favourite...such nice reflection of the sabre ! nice work...


----------

